# 2004 K.I.S.S. Event



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

2004 K.I.S.S. OUTING
(Keep it simple Steelhead)


Where: Fairport Harbor Long Wall
When: Sunday, October 24th
Time: 7am till ???

People Interested so far........or at least I think are interested..haha...

ksuflash-breakfast and long wall
pete moss-long wall
dingo-??????
archman-breakfast and long wall, and ksuflash's guide  
androDoug-breakfast and long wall
winative-???????
fishinful-trolling with steelhead1?????
pymybob-?????
dfox-????????
exexec-riding his scooter from akron to cleveland to get no steelhead.
ch23119-??????
hardwaterfan-long wall
chaunc-?????
steelhead1-trolling
parrothead jim- comming if he isn't tired...haha..  
ktiff-Long wall
obxdave-????????
fish2day-hopeful
tightline- long wall
shakedown- trolling in his bass boat.  


Its that time of year again when the steelhead begin to stage, and anglers both young and old head out to begin their steelhead season. Join us for a morning of fishing, and hopefully some catching.

The main purpose for this gathering is to get those experienced and non-experienced steelheaders together to enjoy a day at the water and hopefully learn a thing or two about chromers!!!

This outing will be very simple. If some of you wish to meet for breakfast before fishing, thats GREAT!! There will be no Big Fish contest, no prizes, no bells and whistles to draw more people to sign up for the event. This is a come when you please and leave when you please event.

This event will evolve over the next few weeks, and further details will be posted once they become available to me. Please PM me with any feedback and ideas. It would be appreciated if you could let me know if your comming, and if you do or don't consider yourself knowledgeable in steelheading.

Looking forward to the event.

KSUFLASH.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Count me in too, plus a friend (weather permitting). I have tried before, but still have not caught one. I have never been trained or shown the correct way. Sounds like fun.

One thing though, what road should I use to reach the "long wall". I have maps, but know nothing about lake Erie.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm a newbie and I'm interested in attending the outing.

best,
jm


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

FANTASTIC GUYS!!!!!

Some of you have contacted me via email, or PM, or called me. And as of right now we have 20 people interested so far. 11 rookies, and 9 knowledgeable. I didn't know how much response that I would get from this, but I am pleasantly suprised!!!

More details will be ironed out in the weeks to come.

KSUFLASH


----------



## Put To Pasture (Apr 30, 2004)

Last year was my first attempt at Steelhead without success. It was also my first attempt at river fishing as well as using a fly rod. During a downpour I was given a brief lesson in my equipment by a person who was Steelheading for his second year. I would also like to participate in this event now called 2004 K.I.S.S. and learn the proper way to fish for Steelhead.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

3' Waves or less and I will be the guy trolling in the gray 18' Crestliner. I will wave 

If lake is rough, see ya all on the wall


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

If the lake is really rough, it's not too productive on that wall anyways.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I have had some fairly productive days in the wind up there. Depends on direction.


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Mark, I took a ride up there last week for the first time. Looks like the area can be very productive casting to steelhead from a boat. I bet those fish stack up inside the break walls in the fall going in and out of the Grand River. I was wondering what ramp do you use. I was checking out the one that dead ends down from the bait shop and the waves were breaking over into thr ramp. I was thinking of bringing the boat up for the outing....JIM


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello guys,

We are about 2 weeks away from the K.I.S.S. Event. I will be updating the thread via the first post that I made on the first page. I listed those whom were interested in meeting up. If I listed you and you can't make it, just shoot me a PM, as well as if your name doesn't appear and you want to come, shoot me a PM. 

I may be asking some of you guys for some input on some things I had in mind. Stay tuned...

flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

jim................when we go up we use another ramp ..............i am not that great with directions but i will try  .....................after you get off the highway and curve back under the highway their is a stop light on the other side of the over pass (you can see the bait store up on the right) hang a left on that street about a mile or so on the right is a launch ramp i think the name of the place is rutherfords landing something like that you got to turn a hard right and go over train tracks to get into the place it is 5 bucks to launch and make sure to pay first the old lady that owns the joint is a bit testy some days the ramp is ok the place kind of looks dumpy just tell the lady you work at ksu and she will love you she grad. from here this ramp is further down the river but you can fish the river with out the wind problems like at the other ramp later...................jim


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

What do you troll with and how deep do you go, how far back, etc. Just curious, I trolled it a bit last week with no success but I did see one get caught on another boat while trolling.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

we troll 130-140 foot back flat line with jointed orange rapalas that is what was working last year got 1 on a blue one to.......jim


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

hey im in if the back lets me! Actually will be if i can find a driver! to much fishn and a long ride home will take its toll on me! I think i got a buddy that will want to join, if not anyone going up from columbus that has room for 1


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

jason....i happens to have a steelhead/salmon rod and want it to catch some fish..i maybe up for this..if i can find some warm cloths faast..lol..


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Buddy has agreed to come up, so that will be 2 more rookies


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

Flash, tried to send you a pm, but your file is full. Anyway count me in. I will need some directions to Fairport Harbor.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I should be able to attend, I will let you know. Sounds like a good time!
I'm going to head up there on Saturday. Not sure if I'm hitting the long or short pier. I'll post results...


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm headed up tomorrow, I'll post results.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If the lake isn't rolling, I'll be there with the boat trollin the mouth/breakwalls.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

The question has come up about directions. I am familiar on how to get to Grand River Bait and Tackle, but unsure about how to get to the long wall area. Can someone post some directions for everyone to use to get to the Long wall.

Secondly, to those whom know that area a bit better, WHERE CAN I GET BREAKFAST!!!!, AND WHOS JOINING ME TO EAT.

flash---------------------------------out


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

If your buyin I'll be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

44 north. Take that to Route 2, and head east. At the Fairport exit (first exit), make a right. Just stay on that for about 3 miles and it will take you right to a public launch and the short wall and past both the bait stores. i believe if you stay straight on rt 44 it dead ends into headlands state park. the parking area as far as you can go to the right in the park is where you want to park. then follow the path to the right as you are looking at the lake it is a sand path then turns into rocks follow that for a mile till you get to the end of the long wall. just a reminder duck season opens this sat and the wall is open to duck hunting................jim


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll eat breakfast with ya. Sounds like a plan. I am not familiar with the area so I don't know the spots, but tell me where and when and I'll go.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

There is a Steak and Shake on 44 right by Gander Mountain. I think they have breakfast, don't they? Other than that, there is a McDonalds and Burger King there.

I went to the long wall today and it was SLOW. I got one hit on a spoon, nothing on the jig and maggots. Fished from 8-noon, and saw only two fish hooked, none landed. Went to the short pier, and heard similar results.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a feeling it is going to be on fire next Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!

flash---------------------------out


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Count me in on the breakfast! If someone could give the address to the resturaunt so I can put it in my GPS I would appreciate it! Flash I'm willing to drive if you want me to pick you up. Exexec the same offer to you.

Gene


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

How the hell do we get up there from Columbus???? I think ive been everywhere but there!! Can someone help us out? 

ksu we will join you for breakfast. Just get me some directions!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The address of Steak and Shake is 9530 Diamond Center Drive, Mentor, OH 44060. They're open 24 hours. I'll join you all for breakfast, too.

Captain Crown, if you're coming up from Columbus, just come up 71 north to 271 North. When you get to the express/local lanes, it doesn't matter which one you take. 271 N will end and you will merge onto 90 E. If you're going to meet for breakfast, you will want to get off on 44 and make a right. Follow that and merge onto 2 west. You will then get off on 44 North, which is also Mentor Heisley Road. Make a left on that, go to the 2nd light and turn left (I think it's the 2nd light, either way, it's the one that turns into the plaza where BK and McDonalds are), and you will see the Steak and Shake there, too.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks man. What time everyone planning on breakfast?


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanx Joel.....what time is everyone meeting there? Capt. Crown I will get to meet ya there for breakfast too! We can talk war stories about backs! LOL Joel....PM me what size line and rod to bring....reel etc. Thanx! By the way I heard Exexec is buying breakfast for everyone that shows up! Man I wish I had his money..............Oh thats right .....I do.........25$ of it anyways  


Gene


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Man as i was going over the trip with the wife i realized that something had slipped my mind. Kids b-day party is that day  I cant get out of it, no way in hell, she will castorate me  So we are going to come up and fish saturday. Thats the only option


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wanted to say that I do plan on being there if the forecasts (weather, lake) are decent.

I never eat in the morning so Ill hopefully see you guys somewhere on the long wall.

Ill have my blue backpack (my "tackle box") on as always.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Why don't you just post a poll and then we'll tell you.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

The reason St. Matthew is not on the list of interested anylonger is due to his post about the " O.C.B.S Fall "On River" Seminar" of which is the same date as the K.I.S.S. event. I assumed since he posted and promoted this event, and is also an OCBS member, that he would be going to that event instead of the K.I.S.S. event. Hence the removal from the list of interested people comming to the K.I.S.S. event. No bad feelings towards anyone that wants to go to the OCBS one, but I want to try and firm up the list of people whom are going to show.

Now, onto other stuff. The date is approaching fast. Hope that Sunday is the day that the steelies decide to be on fire. Those whom asked about directions, and still aren't sure on how to get there, please PM me. Those that are having breakfest up there and would like to meet at a general location to eat and have coffee, please speak up if you haven't already. Those whom need to know what to bring in regards to gear for fishing, please speak up. 

Basically what I am going to attempt to do is get those of us whom haven't caught a steelhead or are newbies, and get you partnered up with someone whom can give you some guidance during the fishing throughout the day. This event first and foremost is supposed to be fun. Hopefully we all can catch a fish, but even if we don't I hope that we all can take something from the day, either learning a bit more about how to catch them, or to begin a friendship with a new fishing buddy.

Final details will be posted during the middle of the week in regards to exactly what time Exexec and Txtransplant are buying me breakfast and where. Those whom don't eat in the morning, your more than welcome to just come to shoot the crap before we head to the long wall. Those whom sleep in and miss eating, make sure to wear an OGF hat if you have one. 

Let the good times roll!!!!!!!!!!!!

flash--------------------------------------out


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

KSU...There is an email circulating thats says you are buying breakfast...is this true?


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

With 2 roofs still in the finishing stages count me as a hopeful. Access to the long wall is from Headlands Park isn't it? I was up there on the other side today and stopped in D&W bait. The guy there said the fish are finally hitting. Also they are doing real good up at the Painesville Dam.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm not sure how early you guys want to get out, but usually I get out to the long wall a little before 7, and there are usually half a dozen or so guys already out there. The amount of wind and direction of it will determine how many open spots there are. A strong w, sw, or nw wind can really muddy up the west side of the wall fast.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok guys, check the initial post and look at the names on the list. If you see your name and there is ????? behind it, that means I have no idea what your plan is for Sunday. If you don't see your name on the list, that means I assumed you aren't comming. If you are comming and don't see your name on the list, go ahead and PM me so that I can update the list. 

flash----------------------------------out


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Shouldn't Txstransplant be on the list?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

he PM'd me and can't make it due to he is on call at the hospital.

flash------------------out


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Gear to Bring for those whom are new...

1. A rod would be a good start. I am bringing 2 rods. 1 noodle rod, and one six foot rod.
2. Spoons such as Little Cleos
3. Mini Foo's and maggots
4. Bobbers 
5. In-line spinners might be good
6. Bring yourself. 
7. A net will probably be needed, but I am sure there will be guys that will help you land a fish if you get it in.
8. Warm clothes, its gonna be cold
9. I am using 6lb line. Some use 8lb. I am a risk taker though.


Anyone else got some suggestions on what to bring to the wall?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

If you have fluorocarbon, 6 or 8lb will work for a leader. WD-40 can really help, too.

I have an extra noodle rod now if someone wants to use it. I was going to let Txtransplant use it, but he can't make it.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I just checked the scooter and it doesn't have heat or a color tv. Flash can you pick me up-no never mind he is too dangerous to ride with-I'd rather walk!!!!!


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

wow, i finally got back on this site in several months, and i'm very upset I can't make it to this event this weekend....  I've got an orchestra concert sunday, and will be busy most of the day. would have really been great to get some advice and tips!!!

see ya on the water,
dday


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

To the tune of Pat Benatar's "Heartbreaker" sing the following words...

"HE'S A RISK TAKER, LINE BREAKER, SHANTY BURNER, DON'T YOU MESS AROUND WITH FLASH!" 

then repeat...


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

Big Daddy, I love it!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

One thing........looks like there will be about 10 or 15 of us....is someone bringing a long handled net in case one of us squirrels finds a nut? 

I have a net but its handle is not long enough for this spot. Arch, since youre experienced at this i assume youll be bringing one that we can share? If you do (or if anyone else can), I thank you.

The only other thing i can suggest is to bring some snacks. I like a bag of beef jerky and a small bottle of pepsi. Really kills the munchies if they hit ya around lunchtime.

See you all out there!

---------------------------

I hope this holds up:

Sunday:
Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the low 60s and lows in the low 40s.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

THIS IS WHAT I LIKE TO SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Define "long handled". I haven't been to this wall for a long time (like 20 years or so), so I don't know how long of a net is necessary.

Grand at 200cfs? That's still pretty slow. Many guys consider 300cfs as a decent flow.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

You need about an 8 foot net at this wall, unless you have really long arms.

Yes, I have a net we can all use, that's no problem. Hopefully, we'll get some use out of it.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That flow chart is not correct. The flow is coming down a different fork of the Grand where there isn't a meter. At least that's what I was told.

The river was very low, from what I heard, and the fish are spooky. I don't know how the last few days rain has affected them, but I would think it's pretty good up there now.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep, 8' should do it, thanks arch! Dingo, the "wall" is made out of driven sheet piling past the lighthouse. I cant remember how far it is straight down from the top of the piling to the water, but its like 5-6' or so. Last time I was there i caught a giant sheephead and had no net, broke my line trying to get it out of the water.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I also have a telescoping net that reaches 8 foot that everyone can use. I have replaced the aluminum hoop because I broke the original on a 42 pound snapping turtle I caught out at Congress earlier in the year (some of you might remember the post). So my net is not quite as sturdy as it once was, but should handle a 15 pound fish no problem fully telescoped.

What is the skinny on breakfast? I assume we are going to Steak and Shake like mentioned. But what time should we meet up?

And who's bringing the beer!!!???


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Joel, what time ya wanna meet to eat at Steak and Shake?

flash----------------------------out


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

It doesn't matter to me, I'm sure most of you are all coming further than I am. Is 6 am too early?


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Flash will have to sleep in the place to be there by 6 unless you mean pm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone need a wake up call?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Im *planning* on bringing a couple dozen shiners, if anyone wants to try a few, i should have plenty. So dont buy any if you only want to try one or two or a few.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll be at Steak and Shake at 6 am. I'll get some grub and meet everyone out at the wall around 7-ish who is not at the restaurant. I'll say I am with OGF steelhead fishing thingymabobber and maybe they will point me to people who might already be there!

I just went shopping today.. how did I do? 2 5" Stinger spoons(1 purple and chrome dimple, and 1 white and red) 4 little cleos (1/8, 2 1/3s, and 1 1/4 various green/blue and chrome) 1 cast master 1/4, and 2 KO Wobblers. I also bought some new bobbers to go with the mini foo jigs I already have. I plan on buying some maggots as well. Is there any where I can buy them early nearby? Or I will get them the day before. All this I will be throwing on a 6'8" IM-8 rod, one with 6# PLine Floroclear and one with 8# FC, spooled on a 2500 shimano spinning reel. It is only florocarbon coated however, I assume this is still fine.

What size hooks do I need to put shiners on? And what size jigs do I need? I am not sure the little tiny things I have are what I need.

This stuff is totally alien to a bass and pike only fisherman like me   !!


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

The forecast is calling for thunderstorms and rain Sat night. By Sunday morning it should be over. Temps in the 40s and 50s. Will a fresh influx of rain and cooler temps turn the fish on?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

pick up some maggots down here at magadore or falls outdoor sports they sell them by the dozen up their or something like that but they are more pricey up their..........you can pick up some mini foo jigs up their i think i saw some at falls outdoor sports or at wallmart but they have a good crop up their to choose from pick pink or yellow for stained water black green blue for clear.........jim


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Its hard to say. Its a weird spot,the mouth, not in the lake, not in the river, sort of in a staging area Id say, that whole area. So if there were trout there and there was a BIG rain, theyd all leave and head up the river. But theres so many trout doing there own thing. Some arriving to stage, a few heading upriver after staging. My Dad has caught several steelhead through the ice in the marinas and they look like they never set "fin" in any river at all (pure silver)Im a bit concerned with the wave forecast. and a front passing through right before fishing is usually a bad thing but WHO KNOWS??? Theres a lot of variables going on in my opinion. They say a little knowledge is dangerous but unfortunately thats all i got.  Who knows if it will be bad or good. If anyone has any ideas, share them please. Id like to learn more. Or i guess we will find out sunday.

But we'll try like hell to catch a couple, i can guarantee that!! Id love to see you or anyone else catch one, its something else!

AD, once you get your maggots it sounds TO ME like you'll have everything you could need. Some TINY split shot. (you probably have some already)


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I'll be skipping breakfast. I'm going to try to be on the wall bright and early - around 6:00 - 6:30 a.m. I have another long handled net on hand as well. Hoping the forecast changes, it could be a rough morning but FUN nonetheless. 

Something to consider. Duck season is open on the wall and you don't want to get in there way. The blinds I've run into are usually on the bay side near the beginning of the breakwall, so keep an eye out for our fellow outdoorsman. With that in mind, don't forget your license! ODNR will be out checking both hunters & fisherman alike this time a year up there so just remember it.

Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Andro, you did well on your purchase. The 6# p-line fluoro clear is perfect. If you didn't want to waste all of it, you could just use it as a leader. If you can, I would take back your 1/8 Little cleos and exchange them for something bigger, maybe 2/5. As far as your mini foos, pick up 1/32. If you go with 1/64, you'll probably want a split shot. But you don't need one with the 1/32. 

These steelhead have been a mystery to me so far this fall. I caught a few very early, and then I haven't gotten a hit my last two trips out there. As far as the fish heading up the river if we get a big rain, I honestly don't think there are that many fish staging right now. I think the majority are still a few miles out, and a good rain could push them to the mouths. That's just my opinion though. I haven't heard of many caught in the rivers this year, and I know it's been very spotty on the wall. The good news is that when I went out today, I saw more fish jumping than I have all fall. Unfortunately, none of them seemed to like what I had to offer. If the forecast is right and it is a strong west wind, the east side of the wall should be fishable. You can forget fishing the west side, though, unless you want to get wet (it will be pretty brown over there, too).

Pymybob was right....don't be making any quacking noises as you're walking out there, or you might get shot.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

The wave forecast has improved a bit.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I bought 4 dozen minnow today, but they are already dying, so im not sure how many (if any) will be alive on Sunday morning. Ill keep picking them out as they die to keep them from stinking up the rest of them.
Sorry guys.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

keep changing the 1/2 of the water 2-3 times a day and put them in the largest container you have that should help dont just keep them in a minnow bucket..........jim


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Its hard to keep those lake shinners alive. I keep mine in a cooler in which I have a regular air pump plus one of those Aqua Innovation system and still get some die off. Do what Fishingfull says about changing the water and add some ice cubes in the water to keep it cool. Also make sure that the water is the same temp as the water in the bucket or you will shock the shinners and you will have floaters for sure. See you at the outing.....JIM


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi all, it looks like I'm heading up today (Saturday). Hopefully I'll see some of you at breakfast. (Steak and Shake I'm assuming)
If not I'll see you at the wall.
I only have a vague idea of what I'm doing and am really looking forward to this event and learning some good tips from you guys.
This was a great idea and I really appreciate it.

Tightlines,

Dan


Dan


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I should have changed the water right away. I knew that sickly blue color wasnt right and they were gasping at the top of the water for air within an hour of purchase. Anyhow they are in a 5 gallon bucket of fresh water all morning and so far they look fine.

I picked out a few dozen dead ones and still have about 50 left out of the 4 dozen i bought.   

Must have given me 7 dozen or so.

So i guess i can stand by my original post.

See you all at the wall around sun-up (8 or so).


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Looking forward to meeting alot of you guys! I will fish till noonish so I can head south in time to watch the Browns game.

Hardwater... He probably gave you 7 dozen to account for the die off!  Therefore you'd have 4 dozen live ones. He must be way smarter than we think he is!  

I hope the weather isn't too nasty. I just started feeling better Thurs nite from my wicked cold from the dawg pound on Sun. My chest and sinuses are still way congested though, but the fever is gone. I'd hate to get worse again  .


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey AndroDoug, I know how ya feel with the cold thing. Figures i feel like crap. Sinus and Chest is killing me. Regardless, I am still heading up. 

cya guys in the morning, I am going to bed.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I already had that one. i hardly ever get sick!!! But it was about a week and a half of coughing up junk out of the lungs. Just got over it a week ago.

All the minnow are still alive at 8:18pm. I hope we get to use them all up!!

Looks like most of this rain should pass through by morning.


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

Ben Ben Ben .......didn't your mother tell you a hundred times what you would catch if you kissed a big Crappie?
  

Was out of Fairport today trying for perch. The lake was too rough early, but laid down around noon. Spent from 9 til about 12 fishing from one end of the breakwall on the east to the other end. Folks, there are a whole big bunch of fish in close and right in the channels. Every time we crossed the opening between the breakwalls the screen filled up. They are in the harbor too, but not in as great numbers. Sorry I didn't run up the river, I just didn't want to disturb the wall fishermen.

Did take a few good perch in 50 FOW during the 1 1/2 hours we could stay out that far.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Should be at the Steak & Shake around 6:00. If I am not there by 6:30, don't wait for me, I'll catch up with everyone on the long wall.

I'll be driving the red Taurus tomorrow. Should be a fun day. At least the rain should be gone by then. See you all tomorrow.

pymy


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

had a buddy take 1 off the wall today i cant make it got to work but have fun........jim


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

OOPS! 5:45 am. Overslept. No breakfast for me today. Accidentally set clock for 4 PM, not AM. See you at the wall.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice To Meet All Of Ya. I'd Like To Say Thanks To The Mr. Flashman For All The Hardwork To Put This Together. I Had A Very Good Time And Got To Hook Up With Some Steelie's!!!!!!!! And A Smallie


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Had a great time with everyone and it was nice to finally put faces with all of your names! And to top it off we caught some fish as well! First "Steel" of the year! Let's do it again sometime!


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, you hooked up with a 16' Steelie!!! What an effing moron that guy was!

For those who weren't there, exexec was in boat trolling back and forth, and a guy in a bass boat cuts right behind like a dumb a$$ and spools off 2 of his poles. I hope his prop is shot!

I had fun and learned alot and met a bunch of the guys. It was kinda neat putting a face to the names. Parrothead Jim and Dingo were especially helpfull to me, thanks guys. Thanks Flash for putting this together as well. 

Ben, I hope you were able to hook up with one! He and I were the only ones not to land one by the time I left at 12:30ish. It must have been the white hats! I'll go back now on my own now that I know what works and what to look for.

Besides exexec catching a 16' boat, I think the catch of the day goes to Dingo! Congrats on that 29.5 inch wingspan seagull caught on the fly!   I was glad we were able to net him and free him to fly away. That was cool! I dumped him out of the net and he fell towards the water, and I thought for sure he was going to plop in and not be able to fly. But he caught the air at the last second and swooped up. I am just surprised he didn't come back for revenge and treat us like a newly-washed car!  

Hardwater, PM me with your email so I can send you that pic of the big one you got.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i had an absolute blast! thanks exexec for everything, you are one of the true quality guys around. Thanks for setting this up flash( if archman was nicer he would have let you reel one in)so what was the final count on fish?I got one steelie and one smallie. steelhead went 31in almost exactly. anyone know how much that weighed? Lost a few others. Nice to meet all of you guys too. always great memories...Shake...where were ya? also, where were all the other guys that said they were coming? I thought we were gonna have some people who fly fished regularly for steeleis come and show us some things. I was disapointed mainly cause it would have been a great day for it. Here is a pic of my fish


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That was an awesome fish, Johnboy. If it was 31 inches, I'd say it is pushing 11.5 lbs or so. It was definitely nice meeting you all. I had a great time. I'm glad Tightliner (Dan) was able to get one since he drove all the way from Columbus. I think the total fish caught was around 10. Everyone pretty much got hits throughout the day to keep it interesting. Although I really don't want to reveal my batting average for the day.

Flash, you were SO close on your first hookup. You'd better check those knots a little closer the next time  That was a really nice fish you had on. You'll get one the next time you come up. Thanks for breakfast and putting this thing on.


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

What can I say? It was a great time with great people and great weather and great fishing and I walked THE WALL without knocking out my trick knees. Thanks Ben for puting this all together. I had a blast and I think everyone else did too. I also learned a lot about the area and the type of fishing thats available. The fishing information and techniques were priceless.It was really nice to finally put faces with all of your names. When is the next outing???    .......JIM


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Good question Jim. I'll be out there this Thursday and Sunday again if the river isn't any higher. It'd be nice to fish with some of you guys again.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

3 words: awesome awesome AWESOME!

Great weather, great conditions, GREAT BIG FISH!!

*Nice to meet all of you guys!*  

Thanks arch and flash for coming over to help me land my fish!

Today was a great day. I caught the biggest fish I ever caught in my life today! What a battle!! 

Thanks Flash for oraganizing the outing!

My fish was around 27" or so. Felt as heavy as a bowling ball on the end of my line and fought like mad:


----------



## saintmathew (Jul 27, 2004)

Glad all you guys had a great time! Everyone's fish are nice, very nice! Sorry that I could not be there with all of you. But I am glad you all had a good time. Props to Ben for putting this thing together for everyone! Awesome!

Mat


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks to all whom made it out. Glad we could all get together and do some fishing. The day was perfect. Everyone but 2 people got fish landed. And a few got more than 1. It seemed the fish bite turned on and off througout the day. I was glad too be able to put some more faces to names. I hope everyone had fun and enjoyed the day. Looking foreward to doing it again sometime.

Thanks to those whom let me have their fish. The girlfriend thanks you as well.

flash-----------------------------------------out


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks/sounds like you guys had a blast...I had EVERY intention of making it, but my buddies who were going with me showed up at my parents house at our 5:30am meeting time, and they had stayed up ALL NIGHT drinking. Both were 100% loaded, and something I didn't want to deal with on Erie. Words can't describe how upset I was, and we ended up settling for West Branch...grrrrr...

Glad you guys tore em up! Some NICE fish you guys caught...hats off to KSU for arranging this...I shoulda, woulda, and needed to make it.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

shake...the master of excuses


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

I just wanted to say what a great experience it was to come up and meet you guys and have a great day of fishing. Thanks a ton Flash for putting this together and for breakfast!.
Archman thanks for putting up with me all day really appreciated all the help.
Other than work, coming back up won't be a problem. My wife was pretty pumped when she saw the fish. Actually wanted to go back out with me again, but really that walk back carrying those fish kicked my butt. 
We should really do this again soon!

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you all had a great time !!!.Hey a side note, the CAG/OGF outing will be at west branch next May. It would help if a few of you northeastern guys would coordinate on the behalf of the OGF members of the NE. Maybe Ben (Flash) and Jim( fishingful) ??? Just keep this in mind come next year. You all will see the date posted... Again, it's nice to see you guys getting together.... CATKING


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey king....................i still got all the info for the outing saved on my puter so when the thme comes i can make a post it will be the same weekend as the cag outing i dont know if they have a date for that yet but i havent checked out the cag sight lately to see if tpet has the dates for the outings up yet sound good??????????????..............jim

p.s. did you guys catch the steelhead on spoons or jigs?????????????


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jim - Sounds great !! Ohio CAG Prez ( tpet) will be releasing the dates soon. Thanks buddy.......... CATKING


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

check your PM's Jim.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

??? did you guys catch the steelhead on spoons or jigs?????????????

Seemed to be a mix - probably anything you could get in front of a steelie worked. Was nice to see most catch at least one fish. KSUFLASH would have had one himself, if that fish wasn't in such a hurry to try to get connected to my line.  I caught a couple on each, with a bonus seagull on a spoon. Not a good feeling when the line accellerates right before the lure should hit the water. Was definately the cleanest catch and release of a bird that I have ever witnessed.

Flash, how did those eggs turn out? You should have got a couple of decent skeins from the big female. Remember to bake the filets on a small rack to let the juices (fat) flow away from the filet. I can show you how to use the eggs if you want to bring some up for a river expedition.


----------

